# Cataluña: Quiebra ESADE. "Los estudiantes del resto de España ya no quieren venir a estudiar a Cataluña"



## Vanatico (25 Mar 2022)

Bartomeu estudio ahi. Cuna de lideres.


Esade Creapolis, el_ hub _de innovación de Esade en Sant Cugat, presenta hoy concurso de acreedores con una deuda de 34 millones de euros. Las principales deudas son con el Institut Català de Finances, Caixabank, BBVA, el Ministerio de Ciencia e Innovación y la Fundación Esade.

“La continuidad del centro es inviable manteniendo el funcionamiento actual”, lamenta Oriol Alcoba, director general del campus, que emplea a 13 personas y alberga 47 empresas del sector digital. De momento, Creapolis seguirá adelante, excepto si el juez exige paralizar la actividad.









Esade Creapolis presenta concurso con una deuda de 34 millones de euros


Esade Creapolis, el hub de innovación de Esade en Sant Cugat, presenta hoy concurso de acreedores con una deuda de 34 millones de euros. Las principales deudas son con




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## katrasti (25 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999939



les han hecho la foto justo cuando se estaban llevando el dedo al cuello para hacer el gesto de “te corto el cuello amego”


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Mar 2022)

A ver, lo de Esade sant cugat nunca lo vi claro

Mega pijo 
Mega caro 

Y sí muy bonito, pero muy mal comunicado 
Y encima con poca oferta de aparcamiento

En Esade sant cugat cierto duque conoció a un profesor que le enseñó "finanzas modernas"


----------



## Vanatico (25 Mar 2022)

Lo que ha cambiado la alta burguesia catalana.
Ya no se dedican al mundo de la empresa,ahora se vuelcan con actividades solidarias de la gente mas cercana con la que conviven.









Joan Gaspart, de presidente del Barça a entrenador de un equipo de MENA


El expresidente blaugrana colabora en un proyecto para ayudar jóvenes en situación de extrema vulnerabilidad




www.elnacional.cat


----------



## Gatoo_ (25 Mar 2022)

@Ibar 

Ola, ¿qué ase?


----------



## El root (25 Mar 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Bartomeu estudio ahi. Cuna de lideres.
> 
> 
> Esade Creapolis, el_ hub _de innovación de Esade en Sant Cugat, presenta hoy concurso de acreedores con una deuda de 34 millones de euros. Las principales deudas son con el Institut Català de Finances, Caixabank, BBVA, el Ministerio de Ciencia e Innovación y la Fundación Esade.
> ...



Allí no creo. Estudiaría en Marqués de Mulhacen o en Pedralbes. Sant Cugat era un invento para masters serie C, y carreritas para extranjeros o hijos de expats pijos de Sant Cugat. Un delirio. Y por Esade “de verdad” han pasado el 90% de los pastosos catalanes.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Mar 2022)

A ESADE el tema del duque le hizo mucho daño 
Y el tema del prusés también
Y con la pandemia han perdido parte del alumnado extranjero

Súmale el expolio fiscal de Cataluña/Barcelona
La desaparición de la burguesía catalana 
El que gracias a los rojos, ya no compensa tener un máster porque nadie te lo valora en sueldo 
El que los milenials tampoco están por la labor de acumular títulos


Así que todo suma


----------



## El root (25 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A ver, lo de Esade sant cugat nunca lo vi claro
> 
> Mega pijo
> Mega caro
> ...



Juraría que lo hizo en Marqués de Mulhacen


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Mar 2022)

El root dijo:


> Allí no creo. Estudiaría en Marqués de Mulhacen o en Pedralbes. Sant Cugat era un invento para masters serie C, y carreritas para extranjeros o hijos de expats pijos de Sant Cugat. Un delirio. Y por Esade “de verdad” han pasado el 90% de los pastosos catalanes.



Me estás llamando pastoso?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (25 Mar 2022)

Pues es la peor publicidad que se le puede dar a una "escuela de negocios" : )


----------



## El root (25 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Me estás llamando pastoso?



No necesariamente, pero hay un determinado nivel económico catalán que no contempla otra opción universitaria. Salvo que el chaval no de lo suficiente de sí y vaya al Abat. En los Masters es otra cosa. 
yo también soy Alumni


----------



## Vanatico (25 Mar 2022)

El root dijo:


> Allí no creo. Estudiaría en Marqués de Mulhacen o en Pedralbes.



Lo de que Bartomeu estudio ahi lo he leido en uno de los comentarios.
Es muy probable que sea de pitorreo,si.


----------



## El root (25 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A ESADE el tema del duque le hizo mucho daño
> Y el tema del prusés también
> Y con la pandemia han perdido parte del alumnado extranjero
> 
> ...



Lo del duque no hizo daño de nada. Creapolis es/era otra cosa.


----------



## El root (25 Mar 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Lo de que Bartomey estudio ahi lo he leido en uno de los comentarios.
> Es muy probable que sea de pitorreo,si.



Estudiaría en Esade, que no es lo mismo que Creapolis


----------



## sepultada en guano (25 Mar 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Pues es la peor publicidad que se le puede dar a una "escuela de negocios" : )



No sé...prueba que han ido a la universidad de la vida.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (25 Mar 2022)

Normal. Cuanto costaba la matricula para acabar de Powerpointista?

Las escuelas de negocios, como todas las instituciones del Imperio Americano, tienen las horas contadas.


----------



## Vanatico (25 Mar 2022)

El root dijo:


> Estudiaría en Esade, que no es lo mismo que Creapolis


----------



## Spengler (25 Mar 2022)

“La continuidad del centro es inviable manteniendo el funcionamiento actual”, lamenta Oriol Alcoba, director general del campus, que emplea a 13 personas y alberga 47 empresas del sector digital. De momento, Creapolis seguirá adelante, excepto si el juez exige paralizar la actividad.

¿EMPLEA A 13 PERSONAS?
Alguien me lo explique


----------



## El root (25 Mar 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999966



Pues eso, que no es lo mismo Esade que Esade Creápolis que es lo que ha presentado concurso de acreedores. Ni hacían lo mismo, ni estaba dirigido a lo mismo. Uno es una escuela universitaria privada (titulos convalidados por la URV) y Creapolis una mierda de “centro de innovación” por eso empleaban a 13 personas, a ver si alguien se cree que con 13 personas llevas una escuela universitaria, si hay más en un cole concertado paco de Teruel


----------



## El root (25 Mar 2022)

Spengler dijo:


> “La continuidad del centro es inviable manteniendo el funcionamiento actual”, lamenta Oriol Alcoba, director general del campus, que emplea a 13 personas y alberga 47 empresas del sector digital. De momento, Creapolis seguirá adelante, excepto si el juez exige paralizar la actividad.
> 
> ¿EMPLEA A 13 PERSONAS?
> Alguien me lo explique



Administración, venta y alquiler de espacios, bedeles y ya


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (25 Mar 2022)

Ahhh, catalufos y mierda, todo revuelto, qué placer da verlo...


----------



## Spengler (25 Mar 2022)

Joder. 13 personas y deben 34 millones. Algotraman


----------



## Ibar (25 Mar 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> @Ibar
> 
> Ola, ¿qué ase?



Tú me dirás.


----------



## Papo de luz (25 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999939



Que les regalen la matrícula en el ESADE.


----------



## Vanatico (25 Mar 2022)

Spengler dijo:


> Joder. 13 personas y deben 34 millones. Algotraman



Por eso de lo Bartomeu


----------



## mudj (25 Mar 2022)

Ooh una escuela de negocios en un negocio quebrado de 34 millones. What else


----------



## nada2 (25 Mar 2022)

No ha quebrado ESADE, ha quebrado un "vivero de empresas" o lo que fuese que se habían inventado en Sant Cugat...


----------



## Gatoo_ (25 Mar 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Tú medirás.



1'75mts aproximadamente, jeje 

Nada, hombre. No quería molestarte. Era sólo por si tenías algo que decir


----------



## Despotricador (25 Mar 2022)

Ja, ja. 34 minolles de pufo.

Genios de los negocios que enseñan a hacer negocios.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Mar 2022)

Menos mal que es una escuela de negocios...


----------



## Ibar (25 Mar 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> 1'75mts aproximadamente, jeje
> 
> Nada, hombre. No quería molestarte. Era sólo por si tenías algo que decir



Podría decir que antes de que las emociones te nublen la vista y pretendas dar lecciones, reflexiones. ¿Y por qué digo esto? Pues simple y llanamente porque sólo lees el titular del hilo (una frase subjetiva del autor para intoxicar, de hecho, esa frase ni aparece en la noticia).

De la misma noticia y razón de que ESADE esté en esa situación:


> Pero *la pandemia estalló y algunas empresas cerraron, otras decidieron abandonar el centro, los eventos dejaron de organizarse...* Los ingresos cayeron un 20%, de los 4 a los 3 millones, aproximadamente, y entramos en pérdidas”.
> [...]
> En octubre, el TSJC acabó de hundir sus planes. En una sentencia que ya es firme, el tribunal dictaminó que* los terrenos del centro solo pueden utilizarse con fines académicos*. El caso se remonta a una demanda de la inmobiliaria Núñez y Navarro que impugnaba la modificación del Plan General Metropolitano que hizo el Ayuntamiento de Sant Cugat para permitir a Esade *dedicar el terreno al alquiler de oficinas.* “El TSJC ha dicho que hubo un defecto de forma en la modificación urbanística y que por tanto, el terreno debe limitarse a fines académicos”, dicen los directivos de la escuela, que no ha sido parte del caso. Alcoba y Guitart cuentan que Núñez y Navarro decidió impugnar la modificación (como puede hacer cualquier ciudadano) a causa de una enemistad histórica con el Ayuntamiento de Sant Cugat.
> 
> *La sentencia, dicen, ha devaluado el valor del inmueble de 32 a 14 millones y ha provocado unas pérdidas extraordinarias de 17 millones en el último ejercicio de Creapolis. Presentado el concurso, Esade descarta trasladar la actividad del hub a otros edificios.* La escuela espera que el juez le permita controlar el centro y dedicarlo a fines formativos.





Ay jijijiji, el gatito quería hacer sus cositas en la caja de arena y ha meado fuera de ella 

Y además modificando mis palabras para hacerse el graciosete


----------



## Sesino6 (25 Mar 2022)

Esade, apreteu, apreteu.


----------



## El_Mithrandir (25 Mar 2022)

Aires de superioridad, discriminación lingüística e ideológica, y la posibilidad de sufrir atracos y todo tipo de agresiones deben de tener algo que ver...


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (25 Mar 2022)

Aqui se lee mejor la noticia









Esade Creapolis entra en concurso de acreedores


El parque empresarial de la escuela de negocios carga con un pasivo de 34 millones




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Digamelon (25 Mar 2022)

ESADE: Consejos vendo, para mí no tengo.


----------



## randomizer (25 Mar 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Bartomeu estudio ahi. Cuna de lideres.



Como el duque, al estilo Pablo Casado 









Urdangarin convalidó tres cursos en la escuela de negocios ESADE de forma excepcional


El exduque de Palma obtuvo en dos años (1999-2001) una licenciatura y un máster que se realizan en cinco




www.eldiario.es





IESE o nada, betillas. Jesuitas FTW.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Mar 2022)

ESADE te preparaba para el sector privado

En un pais rojo como este es perder el tiempo y tirar el dinero


----------



## Sigpac (26 Mar 2022)

"Apúntate a ESADE, y te enseñaremos a dejar pufos de 34 millones de €"

"Con los mejores profesores: El Duque Empalmado, Zoilo Ruiz-Mateos, Jenaro García, y muchos más"


----------



## Choni poligonera (26 Mar 2022)

El root dijo:


> Administración, venta y alquiler de espacios, bedeles y ya



Recepcion, limpieza y bar.


----------



## Choni poligonera (26 Mar 2022)

El_Mithrandir dijo:


> Aires de superioridad, discriminación lingüística e ideológica, y la posibilidad de sufrir atracos y todo tipo de agresiones deben de tener algo que ver...



Aires de superioridad puede que sí.

Discriminacion lingüística no, justament allí no interesa para nada.

Ideològica tampoco, aunque bastante alineado al NWO. No independentismo.

Atracos y agresiones tampoco: lejos de zonas lumpen y rodeado de pijerio 100%. Mal comunicado.

Edificio "inteligente" y un cuerno! Diseño y sofisticacion, funcionalidad. Pero frio cómo el tempano y mal aclimatado.
Mal aislamento energetico = perdida dinero pot un tubo.

Después, que las empresas del hub rindieran.. Sólo se de una que este és el primer año con ganancias, después de 8 años del arranque.
Las otras, ni idea.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Mar 2022)

¿Qué esperaban , españoles yendo en masa a aguantar sus desprecios al castellano y tener que aprender catalán?


----------



## BogadeAriete (26 Mar 2022)

Pues nada, todos a estudiar a la Jordidemier de la UAB a tope de inmersión lingüística y marrón idos. A joderse y a mamarla.


----------



## Abrojo (26 Mar 2022)

Creapolis suena a hub/vivero de empresas; la escuela de negocios ESADE todavía sigue no?


----------



## HaCHa (26 Mar 2022)

Estudiar en Carcelona sale carísimo para lo que es. El piso de estudiantes ya sale más caro que el de curritos.
Porque para bien conectado con unas unis que ya no infunden respeto, que no sirven de mucho en el mercado de trabajo, que lo mismo tienen el campus todavía medio secuestrado por el ransomware que se les metió hasta en la médula hará un año y hubo que renovar hasta el hardware.
Encima están siempre polmedio el catalán y el procés y la fractura social. Y una criminalidad disparada.

Normal que la gente se vaya a otras unis.


----------



## skan (26 Mar 2022)

Lógico.


----------



## skan (26 Mar 2022)

Los que estudian en inglés puede, pero los que quieren estudiar en español ya saben que les van a obligar a recibir clases en catalán y no les hace ninguna gracia.
Y la delincuencia generalizada no ayuda.


----------



## al loro (26 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A ESADE el tema del duque le hizo mucho daño
> Y el tema del prusés también
> Y con la pandemia han perdido parte del alumnado extranjero
> 
> ...



Pero no enseñan finanzas y negocios? Si estos piratas no saben navegar en mil mares, vaya ejemplo de ensenanza pues..
O la idea a enseñar de fin de proyecto es trincar y correr? Que seguramente es lo que hagan estos finalmente.


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (26 Mar 2022)

El nivel el forero medio es bajísimo. Que si catalán, delicuencia, que si ESADE estúpidos... y resulta que los ha empurado una constructora.


----------



## Gatoo_ (26 Mar 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Podría decir que antes de que las emociones te nublen la vista y pretendas dar lecciones, reflexiones. ¿Y por qué digo esto? Pues simple y llanamente porque sólo lees el titular del hilo (una frase subjetiva del autor para intoxicar, de hecho, esa frase ni aparece en la noticia).
> 
> De la misma noticia y razón de que ESADE esté en esa situación:
> 
> ...



"_...en octubre pasado tuvo que asumir una sentencia [...] que vetaba el alquiler a empresas y circunscribía el uso al académico. Esa resolución judicial [...] ha dinamitado cualquier posibilidad de solventar su situación financiera_".


Dicho en castellano de calle: La empresa sabe que en la puta vida podrán salir adelante dedicándose a formación porque nadie quiere estudiar en Cataluña.

No obstante, para ti también hay, aunque esto iría mejor en el otro hilo, ya que explica muchas cosas y tumba algunos de los argumentos que quisiste utilizar:









La Educación ante la encrucijada del euskera: el fracaso de tres modelos que se quedó en uno


Expertos piden una revisión "a fondo" del sistema basada en el respeto a la lengua materna del alumno para garantizar el rendimiento, mientras grupos como Bildu abogan por la inmersión total de cara a la nueva Ley de Educación




www.google.com


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (26 Mar 2022)

El chiste se cuenta solo.


Son taaaaan inteligentes, que han necesitado llegar a una deuda de 34 millones de euros para darse cuenta de que su actividad es inviable.


----------



## Choni poligonera (26 Mar 2022)

Si esta lleno de extranjeros!!! 

Bien lo saben esto que cuentas...


----------



## HM11 (26 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999939



En RTVE ya sale el logo de la agenda 2030 y una musulmana hablando contra la xenofobia y el racismo, y supuestamente en la agenda 2030 no es nada de eso, parece ser que el objetivo de la agenda 2030 es también la inmigración.


----------



## HM11 (26 Mar 2022)

Fracasó por los simios independentistas, en que mundo vives, si no estaría todo igual.


----------



## reconvertido (26 Mar 2022)

NADIE quiere ir allí.

Y sin los enchufaditos y engañaditos no son NADA.

Y ya.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (26 Mar 2022)

Resumen para vagos:

Cagaluña quiebra


----------



## cuasi-pepito (26 Mar 2022)

Además del tema Cataluña, es que el rollo y la mentira de la formación se está agotando.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Mar 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Lo que ha cambiado la alta burguesia catalana.
> Ya no se dedican al mundo de la empresa,ahora se vuelcan con actividades solidarias de la gente mas cercana con la que conviven.
> 
> 
> ...



Mientras están jugando a fútbol no violan Chortinas, a ver si la culpa va a ser nuestra por no saber entretenerlos, FÚTBOL 24 HORAS AL DÍA PARA LOS MENAS!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Ibar (26 Mar 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> "_...en octubre pasado tuvo que asumir una sentencia [...] que vetaba el alquiler a empresas y circunscribía el uso al académico. Esa resolución judicial [...] ha dinamitado cualquier posibilidad de solventar su situación financiera_".
> 
> 
> Dicho en castellano de calle: La empresa sabe que en la puta vida podrán salir adelante dedicándose a formación porque nadie quiere estudiar en Cataluña.
> ...



Dicho en castellano no, dicho en querer arrimar desesperadamente el ascua a tu sardina, en querer buscarle 3 patas al gato.

Y ya para rematarla me pones otra noticia porque tu principal argumento no se sostiene por ningún lado.


----------



## Sonico (26 Mar 2022)

Vivo en Andalucía y me consta que la gente joven que decide salir de la comunidad, lo hace a Madrid.

Es lógico. Cataluña es un lugar hostil.


----------



## auyador (26 Mar 2022)

¿Donde pone en el árticulo "Los estudiantes del resto de España ya no quieren venir a estudiar a Cataluña"?


----------



## Sonico (26 Mar 2022)

auyador dijo:


> ¿Donde pone en el árticulo "Los estudiantes del resto de España ya no quieren venir a estudiar a Cataluña"?



Bueno yo hablo de lo que veo en el mundo real 
Los artículos y los estudios siempre son según quien los pague.
Que Cataluña no es lo que era no necesitamos que lo diga nadie. Todos lo sabemos.


----------



## Javier de Carglass (26 Mar 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Bartomeu estudio ahi. Cuna de lideres.
> 
> 
> Esade Creapolis, el_ hub _de innovación de Esade en Sant Cugat, presenta hoy concurso de acreedores con una deuda de 34 millones de euros. Las principales deudas son con el Institut Català de Finances, Caixabank, BBVA, el Ministerio de Ciencia e Innovación y la Fundación Esade.
> ...



Pero eres puto retrasado, que pones una noticia y no sabes ni de que habla.
Ese hub es una oficina para empresas y Esade es el máximo accionista. Puto mongol leete lo que has puesto tu mismo.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (26 Mar 2022)

No serán tan buenos cuando no han sabido evtar su propia quiebra. Y lo de echarle la culpa a los clientes potenciales, si, claro...

Menos mal que jamás gasté un duro ahí


----------



## teperico (26 Mar 2022)

Spengler dijo:


> Joder. 13 personas y deben 34 millones. Algotraman



eso es calderilla


----------



## Joaquim (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Eremita (26 Mar 2022)

Que les lleven menas. Riqueza asegurada. Lo han dicho en TV.


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (26 Mar 2022)

Jojojo. Catalanazis dandose cuenta de que si insultas, desprecias y ninguneas al resto de España, NADIE querrá ir a Cataluña a hacer nada…. Y los europeos tienen cientos de opciones mas interesantes desde el punto de vista académico que ese tugurio que les obliga encima rebuznar un idioma que no le interesa a nadie…

Unos hachas del marketing estos NAZIonalistas…. Y ahora a cosechar lo sembrao en los judgados y en la cola del paro…


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (26 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999939



*¡¡¡ESTA ES LA "SEMILLA" DE LAS NUEVAS PROMOCIONES QUE LIDERARAN LOS FUTUROS NEGOCIOS Y LAS ALTAS FINANZAS ESPAÑOLAS EN EL MERCADO INTERNACIONAL!!!*


----------



## kabeljau (26 Mar 2022)

Hace años, era uno casi un niño, tenía mucho éxito en toda España venir a Tarrasa a estudiar en la facultad de óptica, se ve que era muy buena, según los mismos estudiantes. Pusieron el catalán y quedó con el bedel, todos fuera y a otra facultad donde el idioma no era problema.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (26 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Menos mal que es una escuela de negocios...



Y de los buenos, se han pulido casi tres millones cada uno de los empleados.


----------



## Gatoo_ (26 Mar 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Dicho en castellano no, dicho en querer arrimar desesperadamente el ascua a tu sardina, en querer buscarle 3 patas al gato.
> 
> Y ya para rematarla me pones otra noticia porque tu principal argumento no se sostiene por ningún lado.



No, claro, se sostiene mejor el tuyo diciendo que cada vez más gente solicita línea en vascuence, cuando en realidad no lo usan más que como escapatoria de la moronegrada y no vuelven a hablar ese idioma en la puta vida


----------



## DVD1975 (26 Mar 2022)

Esas escuelas se crean para hacer contactos.
La hermana de una amiga mía le pagó un máster en una de esas en Madrid su empresa 
Todos era hijos o familiares de ricos o altos funcionarios y ella hija de un albañil y un ama de casa imaginaros.
El 80 por ciento de las mujeres /hombreslo querían era pillar a un rico/a.
Hizo amistades pero claro imaginaros el nivel de vida un fin de semana a paris otro a Viena.
10 años después de hombres todos trabajando en España o extranjero y mujeres el 80 por ciento casadas sin trabajar y con hijos
Ella casada con un funci clase a que conocia a sus padres.
Todavía conserva contactos pero pocos pero como dice ella es que o eres rico o no puedes mantener ese nivel de vida.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (26 Mar 2022)

Eran la capital economica de españa, pero ahora puedes disfrutar sus quiebras con total independencia y nutricion.


----------



## Ibar (26 Mar 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> No, claro, se sostiene mejor el tuyo diciendo que cada vez más gente solicita línea en vascuence, cuando en realidad no lo usan más que como escapatoria de la moronegrada y no vuelven a hablar ese idioma en la puta vida



Ves, ya has cambiado de tema. Te ha salido el tiro por la culata, minino.    

Los inmigrantes van casi todos a la pública y oh, sorpresa, el modelo hegemónico en la educación pública es el D.

Las solicitudes para estudiar en el modelo D van en alza desde 1983, así que no me vengas con la excusa de la inmigración.


----------



## Guanotopía (26 Mar 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Ja, ja. 34 minolles de pufo.
> 
> Genios de los negocios que enseñan a hacer negocios.



¿Van a devolver los 34 millones? No, pues entonces sí saben de negocios.

En breve montarán el creopolis reloaded y a volver a empezar.


----------



## elCañonero (26 Mar 2022)

El root dijo:


> Administración, venta y alquiler de espacios, bedeles y ya



Se nota que es un hub hiper mega tecnologico


----------



## Petruska (26 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A ESADE el tema del duque le hizo mucho daño
> Y el tema del prusés también
> Y con la pandemia han perdido parte del alumnado extranjero
> 
> ...



¿Qué pasó con el duque?? ¿Qué duque?


----------



## nada2 (26 Mar 2022)

Esade, al menos antes, no es que fuesen muy independentistas o catalanistas precisamente.
Que haya indepes que hayan estudiado allí es otra cosa.
Con los indepes pasa como con los progres, solo son pobres los de abajo, los que nadie conoce, que son indepes pero no tontos.
En Esade y similares, habrá desde hijos de mandos de la CUP o Podemos hasta gente del PP


----------



## Gatoo_ (26 Mar 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Ves, ya has cambiado de tema. Te ha salido el tiro por la culata, minino.
> 
> Los inmigrantes van casi todos a la pública y oh, sorpresa, el modelo hegemónico en la educación pública es el D.
> 
> Las solicitudes para estudiar en el modelo D van en alza desde 1983, así que no me vengas con la excusa de la inmigración.



No es ninguna excusa ni me ha salido nada por la culata. Te he mencionado en este hilo a colación del otro, y las explicaciones te las dan claras en el enlace que te he puesto: "_Los alumnos asocian el modelo A con personas de pocos recursos y clases bajas, por eso se decantan por el modelo D_".

Vamos, más claro imposible.


----------



## Ibar (26 Mar 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> No es ninguna excusa ni me ha salido nada por la culata. Te he mencionado en este hilo a colación del otro, y las explicaciones te las dan claras en el enlace que te he puesto: "_Los alumnos asocian el modelo A con personas de pocos recursos y clases bajas, por eso se decantan por el modelo D_".
> 
> Vamos, más claro imposible.



Sí, sí, desde 1983... 
Aparte que el modelo A está más implantado en la concertada que en la pública.


----------



## Tzadik (26 Mar 2022)

Hay que ser imbécil para pagar ese dineral en estudiar HUMO corporativista que lo único que te enseña es el argot y poder hablar como un gilipollas para venderle la moto a 4 empresaurios y 4 inversores cegatos.


----------



## Gatoo_ (26 Mar 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Sí, sí, desde 1983...
> Aparte que el modelo A está más implantado en la concertada que en la pública.



Obvio. En la pública te lo meten con calzador sin darte opciones y la gente que se lo puede permitir se va a la concertada a buscar líneas en castellano con poca moronegrada.

Es absurdo meter voluntariamente a los críos a estudiar en un idioma que sólo es útil en una de las autonomías mas pequeñas de España. Y no tiene ni puto sentido lo de usarlo para opositar, ya que Cantabria y La Rioja están a un tiro de piedra y allí no se usa en ningún ámbito.

Veo que has borrado la última línea


----------



## Camarlengolazo (26 Mar 2022)

El comunicado lo sacan en castellano no?


----------



## Christine Lagarde (26 Mar 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Esas escuelas se crean para hacer contactos.
> La hermana de una amiga mía le pagó un máster en una de esas en Madrid su empresa
> Todos era hijos o familiares de ricos o altos funcionarios y ella hija de un albañil y un ama de casa imaginaros.
> El 80 por ciento de las mujeres /hombreslo querían era pillar a un rico/a.
> ...



Real. Conozco a muchos excompañeros míos que fueron a estudiar el máster allí sólo por la marca, nada más

De hechos las carreras son muy pobres. En ADE y Derecho les quitaban las más difíciles para regalarles el título (econometría, estadística)... En derecho no daban ni laboral ni administrativo, total, eran las más complicadas 

Los apuntes muy bien masticaditos

De hecho, conozco a un par de exalumnos de allí que han acabado en BIG4, pero se los han petado hace poco. Se pasan a otra grande y a otra cosa, mariposa. 

Trabajan 12 horas al día y bueno, y teniendo en cuenta lo que cobran tampoco les sale mucho a cuenta. 

Esade es puro humo.


----------



## DVD1975 (26 Mar 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Hay que ser imbécil para pagar ese dineral en estudiar HUMO corporativista que lo único que te enseña es el argot y poder hablar como un gilipollas para venderle la moto a 4 empresaurios y 4 inversores cegatos.



Pagas por contactos meterte en ese ambiente.
Sino o apruebas una oposición o serás un trabajador más explotado por la privada.
Esta chica me comentó que sus compañeros vivían en un mundo a parte 
Me decia su máximo problema es mantener su nivel de vida...
No saben lo que es hacer números para pagarte tu casa o decir no puede comprarme unas magdalenas pq no puedo su decisiones de compra son no puedo comprarme un lv o un dolce y gabbana.
Sobre todo su mayor pesadilla era perder su estilo de vida preferían morirse que perderlo.
El que no tiene nada no tiene nada q perder.
O el que tiene dinero y no se hace adicto no se acostumbra


----------



## meanboy (26 Mar 2022)

Seguro que los 34 millones son del bar.


----------



## Guanotopía (26 Mar 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pagas por contactos meterte en ese ambiente.
> Sino o apruebas una oposición o serás un trabajador más explotado por la privada.
> Esta chica me comentó que sus compañeros vivían en un mundo a parte
> Me decia su máximo problema es mantener su nivel de vida...
> ...



Tengo un familiar que hizo uno de los intermedios, no de los top pero de los que valen un pastizal y hay castuzos. Mi familiar es un crack, muy inteligente y buena persona, recibió un premio o algo así por sus buenas calificaciones durante el máster. El problema es que no tiene carisma, y se creyó todas las mierdas que le contaron, así que en vez de salir con la agenda llena de contactos y alguna oferta de trabajo, se dedicó a estudiar y se le pegó un quieroynopuedo vendehumos con el que montó una empresa, puso pasta y la pidieron a conocidos y amigos, la empresa duró poco más de una año y creo que no llegaron a conseguir ni un cliente. Hoy en día es funci.

Moraleja, si no eres castuzo o tienes don de gentes, no pagues por esos sacacuartos, no aprenderás nada que compense la pasta y te quedarás cono estabas preguntándote qué es lo que ha fallado.


----------



## Bangs (26 Mar 2022)

El root dijo:


> No necesariamente, pero hay un determinado nivel económico catalán que no contempla otra opción universitaria. Salvo que el chaval no de lo suficiente de sí y vaya al Abat. En los Masters es otra cosa.
> yo también soy Alumni



yo soy URL y recuerdo que al terminal veía orferta de trabajo que ponían: ABSTENERSE EX-ALUMNOS DE ABAT OLIBA.

Tela...


----------



## Ibar (26 Mar 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Obvio. En la pública te lo meten con calzador sin darte opciones y la gente que se lo puede permitir se va a la concertada a buscar líneas en castellano con poca moronegrada.
> 
> Es absurdo meter voluntariamente a los críos a estudiar en un idioma que sólo es útil en una de las autonomías mas pequeñas de España. Y no tiene ni puto sentido lo de usarlo para opositar, ya que Cantabria y La Rioja están a un tiro de piedra y allí no se usa en ningún ámbito.
> 
> Veo que has borrado la última línea



En la pública hay opciones y te vuelvo a repetir que inmigrantes hay en el modelo D de la pública a patadas.

Los meten sus padres y la utilidad no tiene nada que ver con el tamaño de un territorio.

¿Qué línea he borrado?


----------



## Gatoo_ (26 Mar 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> En la pública hay opciones y te vuelvo a repetir que inmigrantes hay en el modelo D de la pública a patadas.
> 
> Los meten sus padres y *la utilidad no tiene nada que ver con el tamaño de un territorio*.
> 
> ¿Qué línea he borrado?



No, claro, por eso hay quien estudia su máster en aranés y en silbo gomero


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (26 Mar 2022)

Cuantas mas palabras en inglés tiene, mas caro e inútil es eso en España.


----------



## KUTRONIO (26 Mar 2022)

A mi siempre me hizo mucha gracia eso de que España lideraba las Escuelas de Negocio a nivel mundial, un país donde las mayores 50 empresas o fortunas son casi todas distribuidoras de productos fabricados en paises de bajo coste (por lo que son modelos que hay en cualquier país avanado del mundo) y empresas 100% dependientes del BOE, muy pocas son FABRICANTES de un producto o servicio e internacionaliadas 

Seguro que en USA pais donde están las sedes fundacionales y centrales de 35 de las 100 mayores empresas del mundo están allí no tienen colegios o escuelas similares pero con gente mucho más experimentada que los paco profesores españoles, acuerdensé que el socio de Urdangarin se conocieron en una de esas escuelas y era profesor, que creó un sistema de triangulación de facturas que hasta los periodistas lo entendían a la primera. ¡Todo un profesional de la empresa el muchacho!


----------



## al loro (26 Mar 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Esas escuelas se crean para hacer contactos.
> La hermana de una amiga mía le pagó un máster en una de esas en Madrid su empresa
> Todos era hijos o familiares de ricos o altos funcionarios y ella hija de un albañil y un ama de casa imaginaros.
> El 80 por ciento de las mujeres /hombreslo querían era pillar a un rico/a.
> ...



Lo que antiguamente eran colegios de curas para que sus hijos también hicieran contactos..


----------



## al loro (26 Mar 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> A mi siempre me hizo mucha gracia eso de que España lideraba las Escuelas de Negocio a nivel mundial, un país donde las mayores 50 empresas o fortunas son casi todas distribuidoras de productos fabricados en paises de bajo coste (por lo que son modelos que hay en cualquier país avanado del mundo) y empresas 100% dependientes del BOE, muy pocas son FABRICANTES de un producto o servicio e internacionaliadas
> 
> Seguro que en USA pais donde están las sedes fundacionales y centrales de 35 de las 100 mayores empresas del mundo están allí no tienen colegios o escuelas similares pero con gente mucho más experimentada que los paco profesores españoles, acuerdensé que el socio de Urdangarin se conocieron en una de esas escuelas y era profesor, que creó un sistema de triangulación de facturas que hasta los periodistas lo entendían a la primera. ¡Todo un profesional de la empresa el muchacho!



Porque están mal llamadas "de negocios", a lo que va ahí todo el mundo es a que le enseñen cuatro trucos caseros para defraudar, estafar y salir como el jeta caradura más fornido de todos..
A ser un Lazarillo. Por eso son españolas, porque trincar y robar siempre ha sido la primera prioridad.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Mar 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Que les lleven menas. Riqueza asegurada. Lo han dicho en TV.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Mar 2022)

BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> Jojojo. Catalanazis dandose cuenta de que si insultas, desprecias y ninguneas al resto de España, NADIE querrá ir a Cataluña a hacer nada…. Y los europeos tienen cientos de opciones mas interesantes desde el punto de vista académico que ese tugurio que les obliga encima rebuznar un idioma que no le interesa a nadie…
> 
> Unos hachas del marketing estos NAZIonalistas…. Y ahora a cosechar lo sembrao en los judgados y en la cola del paro…



Ahora empiezan a ver las consecuencias de todo lo que han estado sembrando estos años; que se jodan, se lo han ganado a pulso, no será porque no se les había avisado.


----------



## Ibar (26 Mar 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> No, claro, por eso hay quien estudia su máster en aranés y en silbo gomero



¿Tú te lees?
El tamaño de los países angloparlantes es menor al de los hispanoparlantes y en todo el mundo lo que se estudia es inglés.

¿Y qué hacen muchos españoles aprendiendo sueco o noruego si no son útiles por el tamaño de Noruega y Suecia?

El tamaño de los territorios no es lo que importa, sino la economía y si a un español le toca irse a Noruega pues ya sabe lo que le toca por mucho que el español esté implantado en países más grandes.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Mar 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Hace años, era uno casi un niño, tenía mucho éxito en toda España venir a Tarrasa a estudiar en la facultad de óptica, se ve que era muy buena, según los mismos estudiantes. Pusieron el catalán y quedó con el bedel, todos fuera y a otra facultad donde el idioma no era problema.



Ahora en Tarrasa abundan los moronegros, y supongo que ellos encantados con el cambio, eh Xavi Hernández, natural de Tarrasa?



























Referéndum: Lo que está sucediendo es una vergüenza, dice Xavi Hernández


Xavi Hernández, excapitán del FC Barcelona y actual jugador del Al-Sadd Sports Club, de Catar, ha dado hoy su apoyo al referéndum independentista y ha calificado de




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Gatoo_ (26 Mar 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> ¿Tú te lees?
> El tamaño de los países angloparlantes es menor al de los hispanoparlantes y en todo el mundo lo que se estudia es inglés.
> 
> ¿Y qué hacen muchos españoles aprendiendo sueco o noruego si no son útiles por el tamaño de Noruega y Suecia?
> ...



Ajajajaaaaa, lo tuyo es de chiste  

¿Me vas a comparar el vascuence con el idioma internacional? ¿Cuántas páginas web hay en inglés y cuántas en vascuence?

Lo del sueco y el noruego te lo sacas de la manga, entiendo. Según la embajada sueca, sólo hay 8 centros en toda España donde se imparte ese idioma, y están todos en Madrid y Barcelona con la apostilla implícita de que se reservan el derecho a anular el curso si no se alcanza el número mínimo de alumnos.

En cuanto a tu último párrafo, el que se va a vivir a las vacongadas no necesita el vascuence para nada porque nadie habla ese estúpido idioma en la calle.


----------



## Ibar (26 Mar 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Ajajajaaaaa, lo tuyo es de chiste
> 
> ¿Me vas a comparar el vascuence con el idioma internacional? ¿Cuántas páginas web hay en inglés y cuántas en vascuence?
> 
> ...



No te enteras de nada, pero de nada, eh.


----------



## LeeMarvin (26 Mar 2022)

Esade business school no ha cerrado. 
Esade creapolis, un parque empresarial o vivero de empresas, sí.


----------



## Choni poligonera (26 Mar 2022)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Esade business school no ha cerrado.
> Esade creapolis, un parque empresarial o vivero de empresas, sí.



Si se quedan sólo con la formación, en ESADE Creapolis, habra MBA y cursillos de poca monta. Sera difícil mantener todo un edificio para sólo llenar 4 estancias.


----------



## kabeljau (26 Mar 2022)

Desde que los empresarios cataluñeses le reían las gracias a la mafia Pujol, -con el ji, ji,ji, ja,ja,ja,-, desde aquella, TODO se va viniendo abajo casi con la rapidez de un castillito de naipes.
Ya con "el Moisés" Mas, los españoles dejamos de comprar en los bazares chinocatalanes, (entre ellos, yo, que viviendo en Warralona me compré un Peugeot fabricado en Francia), por aquello del IVA y tal, que no sé cómo va pero no quiero SEAT.


----------



## DonManuel (26 Mar 2022)

A ver, las escuelas de negocios enseñan mierda (hablar en público, hacer calendarios, organizar reuniones, usar el Excel...), que como complemento a una carrera de verdad, pues vale. Pero el valor de la escuela son los contactos que haces en ella. Como Cataluña ha perdido toda influencia y poder, pues ESADE ahora no tiene ni contactos ni nada, con lo cual se queda en lo que es, una especie de CCC donde te enseñan chorradas y es caro de cojones.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Mar 2022)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Esade business school no ha cerrado.
> Esade creapolis, un parque empresarial o vivero de empresas, sí.



Cierto, pero que quiebre una empresa montada y participada por una escuela de negocios no dice mucho en favor de la formación que imparte.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (26 Mar 2022)

En Udemy (e incluso Youtube) seguro que hay cursos de finanzas igual de buenos, pero mucho más económicos que Esade. Y los puedes ver una y otra vez.


----------



## ako (26 Mar 2022)

En Buchines scul catalufa te enseñamos a hacer un gujero de 34 millones de leuros...y con el certificado "la culpa la tiene Madriit".


----------



## Joaquim (26 Mar 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> En Udemy (e incluso Youtube) seguro que hay cursos de finanzas igual de buenos, pero mucho más económicos que Esade. Y los puedes ver una y otra vez.



Esto he pensado yo viendo el último video de Juan Ramón Rallo....



Y he pensado, tenias que hacer bachillerato, aprobar la selectividad, elegir Económicas, e ir a muchas clases, para que al final un profesor te dijera con desgana, esto que hoy ha explicado Juan Ramón Rallo, en un video de Youtube, para todo el mundo en abierto, gente que solo van a "perder" los 12 minutos y 38 segundos que dura el video, para adquirir dicho conocimiento.


----------



## Boker (26 Mar 2022)

"Apreteu, apreteu" decían en su odio a España.
Pues ahí tienen lo que han deseado.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (26 Mar 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> A mi siempre me hizo mucha gracia eso de que España lideraba las Escuelas de Negocio a nivel mundial, un país donde las mayores 50 empresas o fortunas son casi todas distribuidoras de productos fabricados en paises de bajo coste (por lo que son modelos que hay en cualquier país avanado del mundo) y empresas 100% dependientes del BOE, muy pocas son FABRICANTES de un producto o servicio e internacionaliadas
> 
> Seguro que en USA pais donde están las sedes fundacionales y centrales de 35 de las 100 mayores empresas del mundo están allí no tienen colegios o escuelas similares pero con gente mucho más experimentada que los paco profesores españoles, acuerdensé que el socio de Urdangarin se conocieron en una de esas escuelas y era profesor, que creó un sistema de triangulación de facturas que hasta los periodistas lo entendían a la primera. ¡Todo un profesional de la empresa el muchacho!



España tiene o tenía escuelas de negocios de las mejores valoradas ya que en vender humo o estafar no nos gana nadie, solo es verlo en cualquier empresa, sea pequeña o grande. Los americanos también tienen muchas escuelas de negocios TOP, y son hasta mejores vendiendo la moto, pero no son tan estafadores, ya que por lo menos crean algo para vender al mundo.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Mar 2022)

ako dijo:


> En Buchines scul catalufa te enseñamos a hacer un gujero de 34 millones de leuros...y con el certificado "la culpa la tiene Madriit".



Pues razón no te falta, el agujero lo aprendieron a hacer ex-alumnos como Iñaki Urdangarin, junto a su profes de ESADE Diego Torres, o ilustres licenciados como José María Bartomeu, ex-presidente del Barça, y el "la culpa la tiene Madriit" la aprendió otro licenciado en ESADE, Artur Mas.









Diego Torres, el profesor que encumbró a Iñaki Urdangarin y se hundió con él


Diego Torres, de 53 años, conoció a Iñaki Urdangarin en la época en la que el jugador de balonmano y pareja de la Infanta Cristina estudiaba en la escuela de negocios barcelonesa de Esade, donde él impartía clases. El supremo lo condena a 5 años y 8 meses de cárcel por el caso Nóos.




www.antena3.com













Esade colocó a Urdangarin como profesor tras licenciarlo


El exduque de Palma impartió tres cursos en la escuela de negocios, un hecho que Esade había negado




es.ara.cat













Diego Torres: El profesor que puso en jaque a la monarquía


Pocos saben que Diego Torres conoció antes a la infanta Cristina que a Iñaki Urdangarin. Fue en 1995 durante la entrega del Premio Joven Empresario concedido por la Asociación de J



www.elmundo.es













Telediario 1: Diego Torres, el supuesto cerebro del Instituto Nóos | RTVE Play


Emisión del programa Telediario 1 titulado Diego Torres, el supuesto cerebro del Instituto Nóos. Todos los contenidos de TVE los tienes aquí, en RTVE Play



www.rtve.es













Urdangarin utilizó a sus empleados para su tesina de Esade


La defensa de Torres pretende demostrar que algunos empleados de Nóos faltaron a la verdad ante el juez




www.elperiodico.com













Altos cargos catalanes han hecho másters en ESADE con dinero público


Desde 2010, exconsellers como Felip Puig o Àngels Chacón y directores y secretarios generales de Junts y ERC han recibido cursos de comunicación y dirección




www.elcritic.cat













Bartomeu: cómo destrozar un club en tan sólo cinco años


El 6 de junio de 2015 fue un día grande para el Barcelona. El equipo entrenado por Luis Enrique alzaba la Copa de Europa, quinta de la entidad, después de un brillante triunfo fren




www.marca.com













Laporta explica la "ruina" del Barça: deuda de 1.300 millones, "conducta delictiva" de la Junta de Bartomeu...


Joan Laporta, presidente del FC Barcelona, ha presentado junto a Eduard Romeu, vicepresidente económico, los resultados de la la investigación Forensic realizada tras las conclusiones de la Due Diligence Financiera.




www.lasexta.com













Esade, investigada por el diseño de una Hacienda catalana en una Catalunya independiente


La Guardia Civil concluye en un informe que, a petición del Govern de Artur Mas, Esade hizo en 2014 un estudio que sentaría las bases para desarrollar esta estructura de Estado. ...




www.catalunyapress.es













Esade, salpicada por la investigación del 'procés'


Un juez investiga a Esade por un estudio que, según la Guardia Civil, serviría para diseñar la Hacienda de una Cataluña independiente




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com





Aparte de que tiene otros ilustres estudiantes como.... Risto Mejide!!

Y pertenece a la orden de los Jesuitas, de la que es miembro.... el Progre Boludo, digo, el Papa Francisco!!

Como para acercarse!! Niños, no invirtáis en empresas dirigidas por licenciados en ESADE, proteged vuestros ahorros!!


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (26 Mar 2022)

Y luego pretenderán cobrar por enseñar a tener éxito en los negocios...jajaja


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (26 Mar 2022)

Vivir en Barcelona es igual de caro que hacerlo en muchos lugares de Europa o de los Estados Unidos. Si le añades las tonterías del prusés, que algunos paletos se empeñan en meter la lengua vernácula con calzador y que ESADE es una buena escuela de negocios, pero tampoco es Harvard o Yale, pues ustedes mismos... por un poco más cogen un avión y tienen las mejores escuelas de negocios del mundo, y sin tonterías.


----------



## Vanatico (26 Mar 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> ,... y el "la culpa la tiene Madriit" la aprendió otro licenciado en ESADE, Artur Mas.



¿Artur Mas el experto en desplazamientos territoriales en el sector de la Banca? ¿Otro de ESADE?
Vaya tropa.








Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com


----------



## Stalkeador (26 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999939


----------



## Daniel_Plainview (26 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999939



El meme se hace solo.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Mar 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> ¿Artur Mas el experto en desplazamientos territoriales en el sector de la Banca? ¿Otro de ESADE?
> Vaya tropa.
> 
> 
> ...











La travesía más peligrosa del 'timonel' Artur Mas cruzando el Atlántico


Y cuando el 129 president de la Generalitat de Cataluña llegó a América tras recorrer 3.130 millas náuticas en 17 días, sacó una senyera y, acompañado de la tripulación del...




www.elmundo.es













Altos cargos catalanes han hecho másters en ESADE con dinero público


Desde 2010, exconsellers como Felip Puig o Àngels Chacón y directores y secretarios generales de Junts y ERC han recibido cursos de comunicación y dirección




www.elcritic.cat










Lideratge, societat i país. Artur Mas: crónica d'un lideratge (de l'11-S del 2012 al 25-N del 2012)







www.esade.edu













Un juez investiga a Esade por el diseño de la hacienda de la Cataluña independiente


La Guardia Civil concluye en un informe que la escuela de negocios hizo un estudio a petición del Govern de Artur Mas que sentó las bases para desarrollar la principal estructura de Estado




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## DVD1975 (26 Mar 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> A mi siempre me hizo mucha gracia eso de que España lideraba las Escuelas de Negocio a nivel mundial, un país donde las mayores 50 empresas o fortunas son casi todas distribuidoras de productos fabricados en paises de bajo coste (por lo que son modelos que hay en cualquier país avanado del mundo) y empresas 100% dependientes del BOE, muy pocas son FABRICANTES de un producto o servicio e internacionaliadas
> 
> Seguro que en USA pais donde están las sedes fundacionales y centrales de 35 de las 100 mayores empresas del mundo están allí no tienen colegios o escuelas similares pero con gente mucho más experimentada que los paco profesores españoles, acuerdensé que el socio de Urdangarin se conocieron en una de esas escuelas y era profesor, que creó un sistema de triangulación de facturas que hasta los periodistas lo entendían a la primera. ¡Todo un profesional de la empresa el muchacho!



Esta chica del máster me dijo que sus compañeros su filosofía era explotar al trabajador lo máximo y decían q como aquí solo se podía explotar a inmis y cada vez era más difícil lo más fácil y sin problemas era deslocalizar a países como China etc.
Si os dais cuenta pocos negocios que triunfan de castizos de esas escuelas fábrican en España.


----------



## Wamba (26 Mar 2022)

Joder que nutricion... no se que alimenta mas si ESADE o Polonia...


----------



## Fermoselle (26 Mar 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Bartomeu estudio ahi. Cuna de lideres.
> 
> 
> Esade Creapolis, el_ hub _de innovación de Esade en Sant Cugat, presenta hoy concurso de acreedores con una deuda de 34 millones de euros. Las principales deudas son con el Institut Català de Finances, Caixabank, BBVA, el Ministerio de Ciencia e Innovación y la Fundación Esade.
> ...



Estos cabrones te insultan por la mañana y a luego por la tarde vienen a madrid a vender porteros automaticos..............


----------



## Vanatico (28 Mar 2022)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Estos cabrones te insultan por la mañana y a luego por la tarde vienen a madrid a vender porteros automaticos..............



Pero ahora se vuelven por la noche con las manos vacias.
Estan todos con la lengua fuera.


----------

